# Captain Black White



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I freely admit that I am self conscious about posting a review of this. However, I feel that there are some OTC blends that are worthy, PA being one for me, and CB white being the other. 

This was actually a gift from my wife. I had been wanting to try this forever. My grandfather smoked a pipe, and i remember the pouch had a ship on it. That narrowed it down to CB or Borkum Riff. I haven't had Borkum Riff yet, but that was the inspiration for me wanting the CB. 

I smoked this particular example in my Falcon pipe, which I love. Another review from the journal, from Sept 25 2012. 

The pouch smell is strong, sweet and delicious. I got a strong smell of dark dried fruit, very much like raisins. It is dark cavendish in appearance, with lighter tobacco sprinkled in. There was also a hint of sweet baked goods. I didn't get much flavor on the pre-light draw. 

Upon lighting though, wow. A great cookie flavor. Great billows of sweet smoke. Maybe this was particularly because I was smoking it in the Falcon, but it was extremely cool smoking. 

The wife reports a great room note, and I find it slightly reminiscent of my grandfather's pipe. Very nostalgic to me. 

As I said in my Lane Ltd 1Q review, CB white is superior in my mind. I love it. It is my go to tobacco for a mindless sweet smoking tobacco, especially puttering around the garage. Something I will keep in stock for sure. Highly recommended for someone just getting into pipes, especially someone like me who had basically no prior tobacco experience.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Funny how differently different people can experience the same tobacco. I had seen a few people on different forums who seemed to like CBW so I thought about giving it another try (it was one of my first tobaccos when I got started over 20 years ago). Your review was one of the things that finally put me over and I bought some last time I was at the grocery story. I was very underwhelmed. It seemed a lot like a very under steeped tea: a hint of the flavors you want/expect from the tea (tobacco) but mostly hot water (air/smoke).


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Bummer! Maybe I got a lucid pouch!


----------

